# Leuc with chytrid



## nish07

I have 3 others with it and they look fine. This guy came in sick and he looks like he was stunted or had issues competing for food. Dunno if it's too late for this one but we'll see.

-Nish


----------



## bellerophon

great reference shot, thanks for posting. Are you able to share the details on where they were from?


----------



## stoph

That looks serious .
Treatment procedures can be found online...I would quarantine those others too - better to prevent than to cure.

Good luck.


----------



## nish07

He's in treatment now. I quarantined them pretty well (thankfully) as I do with all my frogs.

-Nish


----------



## sports_doc

great reference shot.

Details?
-how Dx was made?
-WC Imports?
-Treatment?

S


----------



## nish07

I'm doing the lamisil treatments. I'm going to say imports after extensive trying to figure out where they're from and then assume guyana because they're striped and huge (after talking for a while the guy wasn't sure where they came from and was trying to find out himself so I assume large importer of more than frogs). Pisces confirmed chytrid.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

i know steve busch has had success with his citronellas i think with the lamisil treatment. And i believe continually testing negative after treatments. hopefully it isnt too late and the chytrid has not caused more damage than can be handled. I'd be very very interested to find out how the treatments go. hope it turns out for the better.  let us know any updates as you go along with the treatments. kristy


----------



## nish07

Day 2 of treatment.


----------



## kristy55303

nish- you're going to do the whole ten day treatment right? and on the others? good research to retest after your treatment has been completed. i am assuming the turkey baster? is to make sure you get the full head submersed in the lamisil treatment as well? kristy


----------



## nish07

I was waiting on two others to come in to do the rest all at the same time. The other three look absolutely normal- very large and eating well. This guy has been particularly lethargic and of course the skin looks bad. I'm going to start on the other three tomorrow most likely. Going to need to make a trip out to Josh's to get stuff (hopefully he'll be available).

Yeah it's a disposable pipet. I was using it to pretty much baste the frog over a few times but it had the bonus of being able to control the solution height at the same time.

-Nish


----------



## nish07

BTW, I've never seen this guy eat so much and be so quick to react after only the second treatment. It seems to work but I won't know if it'll clear the chytrid completely till I retest.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

nish07 said:


> I was waiting on two others to come in to do the rest all at the same time. The other three look absolutely normal- very large and eating well. This guy has been particularly lethargic and of course the skin looks bad. I'm going to start on the other three tomorrow most likely. Going to need to make a trip out to Josh's to get stuff (hopefully he'll be available).
> 
> Yeah it's a disposable pipet. I was using it to pretty much baste the frog over a few times but it had the bonus of being able to control the solution height at the same time.
> 
> -Nish


sounds real good. yeah i would definately start on the others also as chytrid can kill very quickly. On the one you are treating, the skinny one, have you ran fecals i guess on all of them also for any posible parasites etc that can be detected? glad to see an actual up to date, in the house research of this actually. kristy


----------



## kristy55303

nish07 said:


> BTW, I've never seen this guy eat so much and be so quick to react after only the second treatment. It seems to work but I won't know if it'll clear the chytrid completely till I retest.
> 
> -Nish


ahh..you posted just as i did lol...yeah that's what reports have shown that they do have an increase in appetite during treatment and not as lethargic. good stuff. kristy


----------



## nish07

Yeah, I'm trying to start doing the fecals on my own but it's difficult since there's no one good reference on exotic parasites. I'm still working on trying to exchange information so I can ID what I find.

-Nish


----------



## markbudde

If the lamasil treatment doesn't work for you , you can also try the chloramphenicol method. 

http://www.nzfrogs.org/site/nzfrog/file ... otocol.pdf

Those guys claim %100 cure rates and chloramphenicol is dirt cheap. Good luck.
-mark


----------



## nish07

Chloramphenicol has the nasty rare side effect of aplastic enemia in humans. Although they sell the stuff as eyedrops for conjunctivitis, I don't know how expensive it'd be (prescription and possibly very dilute or small ammount per prescription) or if its diluted in what I'd want it diluted in for the frogs. The people using chloramphenicol used pure stuff which apparently can be very dangerous. If the Lamisil doesn't completely get rid of it, I may look into chloramphenicol, but I get the feeling it might take a lot of eyedrops or whatever other form it comes in (or else I'd need access to a lab which I don't have atm). I'm absolutely sure it's working by the rate at which this frog is getting better but whether it'll kill all of it so it doesn't recur I'll just have to see.

I plan on letting them go after the treatment in normal conditions and then crank the temp down after three weeks for a little while before I send in a second pooled sample to Pisces.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

correct me if i'm wrong, but they tested the treatment on three species of frogs. Not PDF's, which PDF have been treated with the lamisil treatment nish is using presently with success reported. Not trying to be offensive, so don't take it that way please  , but in the article it stated that although they dont expect ill results, if after two treatments or illness/death the frog becomes sick etc, discontinue as it is just an experiment? I'm not always in for experimenting whether or not my darts are going to be harmed from something or die for that matter. I have faith that the treatment does work, i'm only worried about any long term effects we do not know yet. .The lamisil treatment worries me enough as we have not researched it in darts for an extensive amount of time. also, those treatments are intense. 4-8 hour baths versus i believe the treatment protocol with chytrid to be: and this was quoted from steve busch by the way who did do treatments on his darts


> Lamasil is for chytrid. We assume all have it. It is over the counter for athletes foot. It is the spray pump form. 10 pumps is 1 ml of solution. Mix into 200 ML's of frog safe water soak frog 5 minutes per day for 10 days. They need a clean environment after each treatment. You make see skin sloughs in the water which is a good sign.


 kristy


----------



## kristy55303

nish...we seem to reply at the same time. lol. kristy


----------



## nish07

No, the chloramphenicol doesn't look like it's going to hurt darts. I'd do it but I don't have access to a lab and I figure (didn't look into it) that buying it in prescription form would be expensive for a small ammt of stuff. I did squirt a couple of these frogs while in their tubs with Lamisil to see if it'd help because a couple came in lethargic (one died). I finally got all of the stuff in from Fisher to do the pooled samples and got the results back so decided to go ahead with the treatments.

From this point on, I know what to look for so I won't hesitate to do treatments. The squirts of Lamisil (at proper dilution) didn't seem to bother the frogs (they only got better). Whether there are long term effects remains to be seen. I'm also considering doing treatments on most of my collection that isn't in the viv at this time since I've been told by reputable people that it shouldn't do much harm. I'll most likely send in samples to be tested first though. I'll then send in pooled results for groups of frogs (I'll turn the heat down for a while beforehand) to make sure if they have it it'll show up (I'm not recommending this though). 

You can do pooled samples of 8 frogs (feasible to do 1-2 frogs that are already grouped with others in the same manner and get a good idea about a good portion of your collection in one pooled sample). Two more pooled samples (given that several of my frogs are grouped) and I should have my whole collection tested. The stuff from fisher to do this costs around 50 bucks. If you have a large collection, this is the way to go. You need a minimum 75 dollar purchase though so it might not be a bad idea to go in on it with a friend or just buy a few bottles of ringers or anything else you might need to get the price to 75$.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

got the ringers. I've had it for a while. especially going to school for what i go to school for i can just pick it up at my lab for free. :wink: I admit i have not tested for chytrid as all of my darts have not been wc. If i did have wild caughts, it would be more of a concern for me. does this mean they can not have chytrid, no. I do all the asn protocols for quaranting and fecaling and watch for any symptoms. I do however think your idea to do a pooled sample and to go in on it with a friend is a good idea. kristy


----------



## Dane

I really think that PCR testing should become an expected step in proper quarantine. Nish, would it be possible to see some closer/more detailed pictures of the affected frog? All the searching I've done for reference pics has come up with larger frogs displaying late-term symptoms.


----------



## kristy55303

Dane said:


> I really think that PCR testing should become an expected step in proper quarantine. Nish, would it be possible to see some closer/more detailed pictures of the affected frog? All the searching I've done for reference pics has come up with larger frogs displaying late-term symptoms.


as chytrid is devastating to anyones collection, i think it is a very important topic to discuss. first my question dane is this, can you elaborate a bit on the chytrid pics in larger darts that you saw? how old were they for instance. I too would like to see some closer pics. and why didnt i read it in the asn protocols? should it be added? or did i miss that portion of it? hey, nish, can you post some pics of the darts with chytrid or that darts toes? I was told once that the toes "usually" show the first symptoms when not noticed by properly observing the darts in quarantine, by dermatitis etc. did you notice this nish? what were the first symptoms that worried you or did you just have them tested first and then found out? also, does pices molecular still charge 20.00 for each sample? kristy


----------



## nish07

That pic, IMO, is late term symptoms. You don't see anything wrong with them at first. My other three frogs have it and look fantastic. The only indicator on one was loose skin sheds, he died (my fault as he was soaking in ringers and drown but in a very small ammount.... he was very weak). The other three have it and look great. I did squirt them 2 days in a row but they were obviously reinfected because I didn't go the full treatment with them. It was just to get them over being lethargic and not eating (another indicator). After they started eating I dewormed them and they got much better but they still have it (squirts of proper dilution Lamisil picked them up which was another indication). 

If you're keeping your frogs at decently high temps with no dips in the 60's at night, I'm guessing a lot of people could have it and just don't know it. Or, a frog dies or gets sick and they don't think about it or barely nurse it back to health. After this, (though most of my other frogs come from reputable breeders), I'm going to do swabs in groups as I get them (barring any obvious signs). I, personally, will do pooled samples which are $37 dollars pre pooled (I believe). I can get many more frogs/groups done in one sample (8 swabs). If they have it, I'll treat them all. If not then I'm ok.

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

i agree...very late symptoms but with your reports seems to be getting better....good sign. I have never seen a dart with that late of symptoms myself. It would definately spook me. kristy


----------



## nish07

I get the feeling the chytrid really got set off during shipping. It's very possible frogs are ok and have it. My other three leucs look great though I have squirted them a couple times just to be sure since some came in very ill looking. One puked up a worm and looked like it was about to die till after the deworming and then the squirts of lamisil. Now they look fantastic but still have it. Temp goes down and the chytrid reproduces and spread then it can get bad (but that can happen anytime).

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

is it bad to ask you to pm me where you bought these darts? since they are wild caughts? curious. its of course up to you...by the way...about the other pm, they are closed fridays and not open till monday, forgot to mention that.
I just read through the asn protocol and since signs can show way later, why not ry to enforce it to be added? i do believe it is a very important topic not to be overlooked. 3 motnhs quarantine with what you are saying may not show signs of chytrid for a very long time after that. where did you get your test kits from? directly from pices? sorry for all the questions. i'm obviously very interested. thanks for your patience with me. :wink: kristy


----------



## nish07

Pack (small rack not case) of 15ml conical centrifuge tubes = Fisherbrand from Fisher.
Ethanol 70% v/v is from fisher and the item number is quoted by Pisces in their protocol. You can use pure grain alcohol, I believe (not sure check into that) or 100 percent ethanol just dilute it. I used what they quoted in their protocol.
Puritan swab or another sterile wood stick swab (again item number quoted).
Ziploc bags (double bagged) and box to send the stuff in to Pisces.

All (except the bags and box) were gotten from Fisher. I tried to find a cheaper place (could get swabs and tubes indirectly from fisher or somewhere else off of Amazon but couldn't get the ethanol anywhere else without having to dilute it. I needed a few other things so I went with Fisher. The disposable pipet was from Fisher too. I've purchased a bit of chemical/lab stuff from them in the recent past.

-Nish


----------



## Dane

kristy55303 said:


> as chytrid is devastating to anyones collection, i think it is a very important topic to discuss. first my question dane is this, can you elaborate a bit on the chytrid pics in larger darts that you saw? how old were they for instance.


Kristy, the pics I'm referring to are of non-darts. They're posted on a few research sites, mostly ones involved with BD prevention in Australia and New zealand. One is of a White's and the other looked like a wood frog.


----------



## kristy55303

darn...i wanted darts. i understand though. i too have seen pics as such from other amphibians. this is a great post though, considering nish, as unfortunate as it is, got a great reference shot of it in a very late stage of the chytrid. props to you nish. thanks dane for claryfying that. kristy


----------



## nish07

I think the issue is that darts are much more susceptible to stress and other things so they die sooner. This guy has been sitting at the edge for a while and has gotten slightly better with a deworming. Otherwise, he was slow and had a hard time seeing to eat. He'd eat but not nearly enough and it seemed like he wasn't hungry or was just too slow to catch the flies. So, I think I babied this guy and kept him alive so he could get to this point where he probably would have died sooner. I think if I could keep him alive much longer his skin would continue to deteriorate but I think it'd require a lot of attention to everything while not treating for chytrid to get him there. 

I'm guessing a lot of chytrid deaths are just attributed to mysterious unknown causes because outside of the possible excess skin sheds (which I also noticed on one frog but not on another who was very ill looking) you can't tell and they'd just usually die.

-Nish


----------



## nish07

*Re: Leuc with chytrid (update)*

Here are some pics after the Lamisil AT treatment. He along with one other immediately started eating and hunting like never before after the second treatment and started calling soon after that (had not called in the 5-6 weeks I had him before that).

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3055/2883026675_3648e9ec5c_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2883865878_0fbd3eeef6_b.jpg

Hope it's gone completely. I'll be finding out in 3-6 weeks.

-Nish


----------



## Brian Ferriera

Damn thats the same frog...what a stunning looking animal...Great job with that Nish!
Brian


----------



## nish07

Here's another before treatment shot for reference.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3065/2883200845_a226e78d73_b.jpg

-Nish


----------



## kristy55303

wow great job nish. u use the same inexpensive cups for quarantines i use. funny. it looks great. are you planning on doing a follow-up pcr test? off topic slightly, but i am doing the same treatment prophylactically on my sons firebelly toads lol...but he has 13 of them and i am on day five, which i do the treatments at night after all dart stuff is completed of course and they are not housed near my collection, but they have grown twice as large since day one, and have better appetites as well. i just didnt want to chance chytrid in house over some cheap firebelly toads. i must love my son way too much...i invested 400.00 for his darn fbt tank lol. great looking leucs. that is a sign the treatment is working is that they will get very hungry and not be lethargic as much during and after treatment. congrats. kristy


----------



## pilo0024

so Nish hope this isn't a dumb question but did you only use the lamisil treatment? also, how long did you end up keeping it up?


----------



## melas

excellent job! good luck with him/her!


----------



## nish07

The only thing I can say is that 12 sprays of Lamisil AT does not = 1ml (in my case) so I went 15 towards the end of the treatments when I got the graduated cylinder out (even that wasn't 1ml but I was afraid to go higher because the treatment said 12 sprays). You might want to measure this yourself because I'm almost sure you will get a different ammt with every spray bottle. It's worth it to invest in something that can measure out the Lamisil to 1ml for 200ml water. At any rate, they got so much better after 2 treatments, I have to assume that 10 treatments would have been enough (if it was going to work at all). I just have to wait and see if it was completely cleared.

I should talk to the ppl on talk to the turtle who came up with this and find out for sure which to do.

-Nish

P.S. Without looking into it, does anyone know if Lamisil kills fungus throughout its lifecycle (most fungus or at least the ones its designed to target)? I'm thinking the only way this stuff isn't going to work is if chytrid spores up to something Lamisil can't hurt. I wouldn't think that's the case though as chytrid seems to be fairly susceptible to changes in its environment. (Can't deal with heat or lack of water).


----------



## nish07

Just as a general post about chytrid in my leucs. I had 4 (originally 5 but one died). Of the 5, they all had it. The one I posted pics of 'LOOKED' the worst. One looked fine except for excess normal skin sheds sticking to it and it attempted to remove them but had issues. The other three looked PERFECTLY NORMAL. The only thing you could say was they were extremely lethargic, they'd not eat much and one eventually couldn't eat. The sickest looking one looked like a half dead drunk trying to find food (but it ate). Others that looked great eventually stopped eating and looked like they were gonna finally give up. You likely wouldn't know half the time if the frog has chytrid till you test.

I'm pool sample testing all my collection. Should be able to get almost all frogs into 3 pooled samples (8 swabs per pool) just to be certain.

-Nish


----------



## dwdragon

Nish I'd like to know how that turns out.

I've been kinda wondering lately if chytrid isn't a little more common that people think just because people aren't losing frogs left and right.


----------



## kyle1745

Im sure its been posted in various threads but could you post how you test and where you get the supplies to test. Im looking to understand the process.


----------



## nish07

For sampling supplies you have one of two choices. Either you get the small one frog samples from Pisces Molecular which cost 50 bucks (for 50). Or you order all the items you need from a chemical supply place like Fisher Scientific to 'pool' samples (if you're careful not much more expensive and possibly cheaper). I did the latter as pooled samples means you can swab 8 frogs and sent it in as one sample for 2x the price of a 'one frog' single sample. If you test 8 frogs (possibly even 1-2 frogs from a large group that's housed togther) then you can let that speak for the whole group of frogs. Some people can test their whole collection in one or two pooled samples this way.

Taking the sample is fairly simple. Just get some latex or nitrile gloves (powderless is what's important, I believe). With the gloves on, take the frog in one hand and the swab in the other and with gentle pressure swab the 'drink patch' area of the frog which is basically the ventral (*bottom*) back portion of the frog (from pelvis all the way down the legs to the feet). Drop the swab into the single sample tube or the pooled centrifuge tube (which should have 70% v/v ethanol in it). Change gloves between groups of frogs. 

Go to Pisces Molecular's site and get the correct item list for sampling because using the wrong items might get the sample rejected or worse if it leaks they might charge you quite a bit. Cap the sample and double ziploc bag it before putting it in a rigid box and shipping it to Pisces with a check. They also want the tubes labeled with a reference number (they request special alcohol resistant sharpie marker which I have but can be expensive if you order a box... try and find one sold separately) and might want some personal info (I gave them all contact info so they could send me results).

It's not hard at all.

-Nish


----------



## nish07

Approximately 3 weeks after treatments have ended and all leucs look and are feeding fine. I have sent in samples of my entire collection (minus one escudo who was young and I didn't want to stress it). I'll know results on a large group of frogs in the next 3-4 weeks.

-Nish


----------



## Dane

When will you be re-testing the Leucs that you treated?


----------



## nish07

They were tested with the rest. I should know in 3-4 weeks (possibly sooner as the leuc info came back slightly sooner than they said it would).

-Nish


----------



## JJuchems

The squirts are inaccurate. I am treating as a preventative a salamander a student brought into my classroom. (I can not get these kids to leave them alone!). I used a Walgreens baby dosage and tried again with a lab cylinders and it took about 6 sprays for 1ml.


----------



## nish07

Yeah, I stated they were inaccurate earlier. The procedure outlined stated approximately 10 pumps per ml but I found even 15 wasn't 1ml. Each person should grab something to accurately measure 1ml of squirts for 200ml of water.

-Nish


----------



## nish07

Test back today. Leucs (and rest of my collection) BD free! W00t.

I will likely retest the leucs in 3 weeks to see if they're still negative.

-Nish


----------



## divingne1

Congrats 
Candy


----------



## kristy55303

congrats congrats congrats!! thumbs waaaaaay up nish. kristy


----------



## Julio

Thanks for sharing!! defintely shoudl be a sticky!!


----------



## kyle1745

nish07, 

Would it be possible to post a details explanation of your treatment method?


----------



## nish07

I'll write it up later. It's pretty straight forward based on the info out there on using Lamisil AT. I'll tell you how I did it then explain what I'd change if I did it again.

-Nish


----------



## Rain_Frog

FINALLY: Someone got a before AND after test!


----------



## nish07

Here is the treatment method I used with my leucomelas frogs:

Once the frogs were diagnosed with chytrid, I began treatment based on what has been posted on talk to the frog. 

-12 sprays (10 didn't seem to be 1 full ml) of Lamisil AT spray into 200ml of water (I used deionized water from a gallon bought at the grocery store). You *must* use Lamisil AT *spray* (Terbinifine Hydrochloride) and not the other Lamisil products. If you have a means of measuring out the volume of 1ml of Lamisil AT, I'd use it as the sprayers don't seem to dispense the same amount from one bottle to another.

-I set up 4 disposable fruitfly culture cups for 4 frogs and poured the solution into them equally so that the hind area of the frogs were underneath the solution but their heads remained a bit above the solution. *(If I were to do this again I would treat them together in a single 190oz tub. I treated them separately with the belief in mind that one or more may possibly not be rid of the chytrid after treatment.)*

-Once the frogs were placed inside, I'd use a disposable pipette (a small turkey baster would work) to baste the solution over the frogs making sure the solution covered their entire body (including eyes). I continued this process for 5 minutes (alternating the basting of each frog).

-After the 5 minutes of treatment each day, the frogs were moved to 190oz tubs lined with unbleached paper towel that had been soaked in the solution. I would also put new clean dixie cups in the container with a half hole cut out near the top edge as a temporary hut. *If you do this watch that the edges of the hole you cut out are not sharp. You may consider melting them a bit with a lighter to make sure they won't cut or abrade skin*.

The solution in the temporary tub lasts 30 hours before becoming completely inactive and the frogs were fine being housed in the manner I described. Because the solution becomes inactive so soon, *you must make a new batch of solution each day.* I had two tubs per frog. One which was in use and another which would be cleaned with a 10% bleach solution and allowed to dry so it could be used the next day. Just to be safe, after the last treatment I moved them to fresh unused tubs. As I stated before, to make things much easier, the next time I ever have to do this I'm going to house them and treat them together (less tub cleaning less culture cups used during treatment. I'd just use one 190oz tub).

I repeated this for 10-12 days (I can't quite remember exactly how many days over 10 it was (one or two), however since the treatment seemed to have no ill effects and because I was worried about the amount of Lamisil AT used in the solutions, I decided to do an extra round or two of treatments to be safe).

The result was that they were so much better after 2-3 days of treatment that I'd almost wonder if the chytrid was gone by that point. Of course, I'd still recommend doing the full 10 rounds of treatment to be absolutely sure.

-Nish


----------



## gretchenellie

just a quick question, and i may have missed this in my reading this thread, sorry if i did....

but, do you have to make up a new solution of the Lamasil each day that you do the treatment, or can you set a pre made container of it aside? and if you can, how far will that get you through the treatment? 

(just questions from someone looking to treat my own frogs..) 

thanks, this thread has helped a ton !


----------



## nish07

You must make a new solution daily as it will be inactive after approximately 30 hours. I would not count on using one batch of solution for 2 days.

-Nish

(The previous post has been updated.)


----------



## gretchenellie

thank you for answering that.


----------



## nish07

One last post. I sent in a final chytrid test last week just to be safe and the frogs are still Bd negative. So, the lamisil treatment works.

-Nish


----------



## afterdark

nish07 said:


> One last post. I sent in a final chytrid test last week just to be safe and the frogs are still Bd negative. So, the lamisil treatment works.
> 
> -Nish


Congrats Nish! Great write-up on your treatment procedure - this is a great resource!


----------



## bricespice

Where can I get the lamasil treatment solution?

No vets (that I have found) in Oklahoma are willing to treat darts with chytrid. It's more like they don't have the "experience" to treat darts.


----------



## alex111683

bricespice said:


> Where can I get the lamasil treatment solution?
> 
> No vets (that I have found) in Oklahoma are willing to treat darts with chytrid. It's more like they don't have the "experience" to treat darts.


It's over the counter stuff. 

Buy LamisilAT Now at Drugstore.com | LamisilAT

nish did an awesome write up of the treatment. If your azureues takes a turn for the worst while your waiting for results, you should try it out.


----------



## bricespice

Thanks alex. I realized that after I said "lamasil" out loud. I said, "hmmm, that's for athletes foot, no that can't be right..." lol


----------



## miked

mainly, how is chytrid caused? 


and without seeing a vet....can you tell if its chytrid??

i have a leuc that is dying... and its quaratined already.. 

looks very similar shape to the one the pic on the first page..
lathrgic, looks stuck like it doesnt have the energy to move, wont eat.. and getting very skinny. 

but theres no vet near me that treats dart, and i have no money... im dying myself... and cant work .. 

im about to go get that lamisil AT and try the treatment anyways, last hope kinda thing.

mabey it will bring him back. but if i dont try i know he is a gonner.


my leuc was fine, perfect until i had put a basti in for a day, as a temp tank.
that basti died 2 days later, with the excat same conditions as this one. a week later, a leuc died... and now the other leuc is dying..

 is it a coincidence or did someone sell me a chytrid infected basti??


----------



## frogface

Chytrid is a fungus that has been spreading and is causing quite a problem for amphibians. I don't know a lot about it but it sounds plausible to me that your frogs may have it, as it sounds like it quickly spread from one frog to the others.


----------



## miked

well it all started when i got a pair of bastis for 60ea...

i was told the seller was selling WC's just like last week.


if i had a frog, that was in contact with a frog that died....

but this frog is healthy now... do i quarantine him?

do i toss out everything in the tank?

a plant that has been x-fered to a new viv... was once used by the frog before he showed symptoms of sickness.


do i need to tear apart that whole viv now? 


how does this fungus spread?


----------



## frogface

If I had a frog that died, I would throw away everything inside the tank and sterilize it, before I put any other frogs in it. Some have recommended tossing the tank as well. I don't really know how to advise you.


----------



## miked

well, they came into contact with plants, that were rinsed, and now in a new tank... so basiclly it all has to be thrown out?

all cuz someone sold me a WC?


----------



## miked

and no one has any say on who imports wc or cb ?
how is this hobby still alive?being so un-policed, and fragile...

i guess u have to buy a pair and stick to that if ur lucky there not infected :/ 

cant collect cuz with each new frog u get theres a new increased risk of destroying everything you own.


----------



## frogface

I don't know, miked 

Maybe start a thread and tell what happened from the beginning, with your frogs. Since this is an old thread and a sticky one, I'm afraid the people who can help you might not be reading it.

They recommend that new frogs are kept in quarantine for a couple months before introducing them to other frogs or putting them in their permanent tanks.


----------



## Adven2er

miked said:


> and no one has any say on who imports wc or cb ?
> how is this hobby still alive?being so un-policed, and fragile...
> 
> i guess u have to buy a pair and stick to that if ur lucky there not infected :/
> 
> cant collect cuz with each new frog u get theres a new increased risk of destroying everything you own.


Not all importers are the same. Bastis usually sell for twice what you paid, especially if you buy from a reputable importer/breeder.

There is always a risk with newly acquired animals. Many of us quarantine new acquisitions for three months and get fecal tests before going into their permanent homes. Prevention is better than a cure.

I wish I had enough experience to help you.

Best wishes


----------



## Allen

Hi there,

Guyana is main exporter of leucs at this time,I imported some leucs from Guyana a couple of years ago and quite a few of them had the chitrid fungus,in my experience ,the Lamisil treatment as been working very well on frogs in early stage, it seems that advance cases are more hit and miss ,also please make sure to do the full 10 days of the treatment to prevent reinfection...good luck

Olivier


----------



## JJuchems

The lamisil treatment will be in the next issue of Journal of Herpetological Medicine and Surgery. I placed the treatment in my book. 

Bowerman, J., Rombough, C., Weinstock, S., & Padgett-Flohr, G. (2011). Terbinafine Hydrochloride in Ethanol Effectively Clears Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis in Amphibians. Journal of Herpetological Medicine and Surgery, 20(1), Unkown.


----------



## Woodswalker

I'm only posting to update the link to the Lamisil AT spray, because the old link no longer works. A person panicking over where to find it would probably appreciate a working link:

https://www.lamisilat.com/products/athletes-foot-spray


----------

